# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Nhẹ nhõm buông tay

## mycomputer

Sẽ đến một lúc nào đó tình yêu là một trong hai hoặc cả hai biết tỉnh táo để bỏ đi. Để tránh đau đớn cho mình và cũng là tránh tổn thương cho người còn lại.


 Và cứ thế anh với em bình thản nói xa nhau. Anh thoáng cười buồn còn mắt em không hề ướt nước. Cái ôm cuối cùng dành cho nhau với danh nghĩa “người thương” vẫn ngọt ngào như thuở trước. Vì ai cũng cam tâm khi rẽ nửa ngã đường.

Chọn dấu chấm hết cũng đồng nghĩa với chọn lấy bắt đầu. Sau những nhớ thương vùng vằng nhạt dần màu theo chiều gió thổi, anh và em, chúng ta đều rất hiểu, có giữ nữa chi bằng trả nhau về lại với tự do…

Chúng mình đã nhẹ nhõm chia tay, không ai oán trách, không người thở than. Như chuyện đã tới lúc trở thành ngày xưa thì có cố làm khổ nhau thêm cũng chẳng để làm gì nữa. Bắt đầu vì yêu và kết thúc bởi không thể đứng cạnh cuộc đời người kia thêm dù chỉ là chút ít.

Cuộc tình như thế, có lẽ đã đủ làm vừa lòng nhau…

Sẽ đến một lúc nào đó tình yêu là một trong hai hoặc cả hai biết tỉnh táo để bỏ đi. Để tránh đau đớn cho mình và cũng là tránh tổn thương cho người còn lại. Cứ cố chấp giữ mũi dao đâm vào tim nhau mãi, dù không ai buồn nhưng chắc cũng chẳng có ai vui.

Em không biết rõ lý do gì khiến chúng ta cứ thế chấp thuận rời xa nhau, hay chỉ giản đơn là vì không thể bên nhau được nữa. Có những thứ cố hàn gắn bao nhiêu thì lại càng nứt vỡ.

Buông tay thôi anh, hạnh phúc đó cũ rồi!


Nếu đã hết yêu, tim vơi bớt cũng chẳng thể lấp đầy. Biết nghĩa là tình nhưng dày vò nhau liệu còn có đáng? Ai cũng chán chường, thấy tình yêu chỉ còn là gánh nặng. Luyến tiếc gì nữa, đi thôi anh…

Như là nghe một bài hát lặp đi lặp lại mãi trong nhiều ngày. Như là nhịp sống cứ quẩn quanh, vòng vo trong những chiều tẻ nhạt. Như là đi mãi một con đường mà vẫn là ngõ cụt. Như là cố nhìn mãi vẫn chẳng thấy ngày mai mơ ước đang ở tận đâu?

Chúng ta không phản bội và cũng chẳng dối lừa nhau. Không ai chen chân và cũng không người đem tâm phá hoại. Chỉ là cốc café đã nguội rồi cố hâm nóng lên đã đắng lại càng đắng. Chỉ là bàn tay đã mệt lắm rồi, cầm một bàn tay khác nữa cũng quá đỗi chênh vênh.

Vai này người không còn muốn tựa thêm…

Bình yên này người chẳng cần bấu víu…

Môi này người đã không muốn hôn và tình này không có người muốn giữ.

Nhẹ nhõm chia tay, bởi ai cũng tới lúc sống phải cho mình…


(Sưu tầm)

----------


## kohan

Hay! Gần đúng tâm trạng mình lúc này. Lặng lẽ buông tay lặng lẽ rời...Thế là 2 ta trở thành người xa lạ

----------

